# protein skimmer



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you think any of this are good enough for 90 gallon medium load with 20 gallon sump?
EuroReef RS5-3 for $85
or
Aquac EV-180 With Quiet one 6000 for $150

And would they work in 6 inch deep sump?

Thx violet


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Out of the two go for the Ev-180
EV-180 is their flagship skimmer, and one of the best-selling sump skimmers in the world.

~~~this is from the Ev-180 manual. ~~

There are several ways to install and run your new skimmer. If you have the space, we
recommend that you place the skimmer directly in the sump since this requires the least
amount of plumbing and minimizes the risks of a flood. If the skimmer won't fit in the
sump, however, it is OK to place it outside of the sump.

~~I could not find the actual size but here is a link on it. 
http://www.proteinskimmer.com/User's Manuals/EV-180.pdf


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Never been a fan of AquaC skimmers. I've had the 120 1st and 2nd generation and both have been finicky to get skimming consistently. Using a higher GPH rated pumps works "better" but the power consumption, air:water ratio and skimmate production is significantly better w/NW pumps.

I prefer the ER RS5-3 of the two.

HTH/JME


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Not going with the SWC extreme 160 violet? I've been reading about it and the reviews are generally pretty good. The price is very attractive as well!


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I really want to go with the swc, but I'm not sure if it's going to fit, the space in my sump is really small. It is 8.5 by 8.75 and on the footprint of the 160 it says 9 by 7. So it will probably not fit. I'm hopping they said 9 but it is really 8.5 to 8.75. It is driving me crazy, I don't want to order it and find out it won't fit. 
It looks like I will have to look for something really small like tunze.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

May have mentioned this....but is there any way to modify the sump to allow for a larger footprint?


----------

